# 305 garmin: spontaneous shut-off :(



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

do any of you ever have your unit turn off for no reason? i was in a race today and look down to see it off  

i lost about 20-30 minutes of race data before i noticed. i turned it back on about 45min into race and got the next hour+ no problem


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

This should not be happening at all. 

Call Garmin tech support tomorrow. (800) 800-1020 

Remember that you have a full one-year warranty.

Let us know what you figure out, K?

Thanks!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Powered off, or recording mode off (start/stop)? I have a knack for hitting the start/stop button on mine on rides.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

the whole thing turned off. i know i didn't hit anything, it was on the bars. plenty of battery power. sunny day in the 80's

geoman-- i have already had it for more than a yr.


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine is a couple years old now. I have already killed it once (crash) and had it refurbed, so don't take this as an anecdote for a fresh unit.

I get spontaneous shutoffs now when I ride single track on my rigid touring bike (set up with some fat cx tires). The jarring maybe rattles the unit enough that the battery connection is temporarily broken. This isn't an issue on road rides, and I haven't seen it with a suspension fork (yet). By carrying the gps in a pocket/pouch/arm-band, though, it runs without issue. It's less convenient than on the handle bar. 

If this problem persists, you might see if there's somewhere to position the unit where you can read it and frob the buttons, but isolate it from some of the jarring.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

I was out of warranty but Garmin still replaced mine when it did the same thing. Cost me a few bucks in shipping but I was damn happy with the service...too bad I lost it when my mount busted.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks for the suggestions guys. i might just deal with it for now. it doesn't happen too often. the rough ride is an interesting observation as the race was pretty jarring, but this also happened on my road bike.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

I just emailed Garmin support about the same issue. First time I noticed it was during a duathlon and my Edge 305 turned off during the run... in my water belt!!!

It has turned off on me in both of my last rides, which were on a 5" Heckler on some mildly aggressive DH (short rocky sections, high speed small bumps, small jumps.) It is mounted on my stem, but maybe I'll try to put some foam or rubber under the mount to absorb some of the vibrations.


----------



## rob (Jan 14, 2004)

Same problem here, both on the roadie and mountain bike. Very random timing and sometimes will turn off several times after me turning it back on, then stay on for the rest of the ride (hour plus).

Guess it's time to call Garmin.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm guessing a poor connection in the battery box. I don't know the 305. Does it have replaceable batteries? If so, check the connections. If they are AA, you might want to put a piece of folded paper or something in there so they can't move if jarred. Be careful not back so much stuff in there that it breaks the latch when you close it.


----------



## kirkB (Mar 21, 2005)

I am shipping mine back to them tomorrow for this very thing. It happens at least once every other week - almost always on a fast and rough downhill section.


----------



## chinesegrump (Apr 9, 2007)

I had this happen to my unit as well. Initially every once in a while but it became quite consistent. It is not isolated. i have run into others which have had it happen too. Get approval to return it as soon as you can before the warranty is beyond one year. Garmin has great warranty support from my experience.

simply ride.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

California L33 said:


> I'm guessing a poor connection in the battery box. I don't know the 305. Does it have replaceable batteries? If so, check the connections. If they are AA, you might want to put a piece of folded paper or something in there so they can't move if jarred. Be careful not back so much stuff in there that it breaks the latch when you close it.


Batteries are not user removable / replaceable.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

i've had mine for more than a year now, guess i am screwed


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

mx_599 said:


> i've had mine for more than a year now, guess i am screwed


Do you have your receipt? When did you purchase it? Where?

You still have options.

Please advise.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mx_599 said:


> i've had mine for more than a year now, guess i am screwed


Garmin has a reputation for taking care of customers past the warranty. Call them anyway, it is free. GeoMan posted the number above. :thumbsup:


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> Do you have your receipt? When did you purchase it? Where?
> 
> You still have options.
> 
> Please advise.


purchased from you in the fall of 2006. yes i have receipt.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

slocaus said:


> Garmin has a reputation for taking care of customers past the warranty. Call them anyway, it is free. GeoMan posted the number above. :thumbsup:


okay, i'll have to look into that. thanks

i also think my TC software got corrupted and needs to be reinstalled. i used to be able to save one "history" to desk top so i could upload to the motionbase site. now it will only let me save every single ride in a huge file size that gets an error message at motionbase. 

i hope i can save all my rides and do not lose all my old data if i re-install the software....

problems problems problems


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mx_599 said:


> okay, i'll have to look into that. thanks
> 
> i also think my TC software got corrupted and needs to be reinstalled. i used to be able to save one "history" to desk top so i could upload to the motionbase site. now it will only let me save every single ride in a huge file size that gets an error message at motionbase.
> 
> ...


The newest GTC has an option to back up your data. I save mine every week or so to a NAS drive. If you get a new computer, or whatever, you can re import the saved data.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

This happens to me from time to time. Usually when I'm commuting on broken roads on my road bike. The working hypothesis of the jarred battery connection seems supported by my experience, too. Murphy being a good friend of mine and all, it will usually happen when I'm riding at night so I don't notice it's stopped recording until I get home.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

I just sent in my Edge 305 to Garmin yesterday. I told them over the phone what was going on along with the serial number, and they gave me an RMA and address to send it to.

My unit was only about 7 months old, but they did not ask me when I bought it. Of course, I did register the product when I bought it so perhaps my purchase date was already in their system when they entered my serial number.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

mx_599 said:


> purchased from you in the fall of 2006. yes i have receipt.


Is it fixed now?

Thanks!


----------



## kirkB (Mar 21, 2005)

Got mine back last week (well a refurbished one anyways). It is not actually my old one - but the outside case was all new - and I am sure the guts were refurbished.

Garmin took care of it without any hassle - but I sure do hope the new one does not have the same issues.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> Is it fixed now?
> 
> Thanks!


well, i didn't do anything with it yet. i was kind of waiting for you to write back.

it is hard to send out at the moment because i want it for the race series. it works some times. kind of a random thing.

mx


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Battery Bounce*

This shut-off issue started when people found the replaceable batteries would rattle and momentarily loose power, causing the GPS to turn off. But it became clear it was more than a battery issue as the internal battery GPS like the Edge are also having a problem.

On those units with replaceable batteries, some of the problem is the AA batteries not being a main brand and too small, the battery springs getting weak, or the battery able to move around in the compartment. But even fixing all those battery issues, others still have had problems.

It turns out that Garmin uses yet another spring for power connection internal to most of their units. They connect the battery power in one half of the unit to the PCB in the other half with some leaf springs. I suppose it makes assembly easier than a hard wire. Many have opened their GPS and bent these tabs for more tension to have the issue go away. Others have soldered a large surface mount electrolytic capacitor to handle the momentary power loss. And others had just soldered the power from the battery directly with a wire for the most robust fix.

I've had an eTrex Vista which started showing the power off issue in about 2 years. I also got a 60CSx which is just starting to show the same problem after about 1.5 years. I'm now starting to see the trend, and realize this is just Garmin's way to get extra revenue from refurbishing, or encourage people to update their GPS.

My suggestion. If your unit is in warranty, send it back and let Garmin fix it. If it's out of warranty, open it up and fix the internal power leads. Bending the internal contact springs for more tension should work for a most of another year. Soldering them will be a permanent fix.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

mx_599 said:


> well, i didn't do anything with it yet. i was kind of waiting for you to write back.
> 
> it is hard to send out at the moment because i want it for the race series. it works some times. kind of a random thing.
> 
> mx


Well, let me know if there's anything I can do to assist. I'm here for you.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

BigLarry said:


> My suggestion. If your unit is in warranty, send it back and let Garmin fix it. If it's out of warranty, open it up and fix the internal power leads. Bending the internal contact springs for more tension should work for a most of another year. Soldering them will be a permanent fix.


i don't know how to "neatly" open these units


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> Well, let me know if there's anything I can do to assist. I'm here for you.


okay, thanks!

i might wait until this race season is over in may at this point.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

mx_599 said:


> i don't know how to "neatly" open these units


I've seen instructions for opening the Vista and 60CSx on the web, but not the Edge yet. In general, look around for small screws in all sorts of spots.

It sounds like you're under warranty so sending back is a better option.

I know what you mean about not having a GPS while it's in the shop. I've sent GPS units back to Garmin twice now. Each time it took about three weeks to get it back, IIRC.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

*okay, now i am upset...*

my 305 shut off twice on one ride and messed things up. 

i have had the until for a couple years now...but this is bs. i am in the middle of training and do not want to be without the unit for however long it takes them even if they do decide to replace it.

tried calling them today and couldn't get through. tried calling them the other day and it was too long of a wait.

do they have a loaner program? why should i be out of a training unit? their product is faulty as evidenced by many people here.

so have you guys been able to get FREE replacements even after a couple years? how about loaners to use while they are fixed?

mx


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

*Any new tips?*

I just posted in another thread that this has started happening to me now, only on rough downhills. Any new ideas about how to fix it? My Edge is a couple years old now, out of warranty, and I'd prefer to fix it myself if that's easy enough rather than sending it back to Garmin for $$$ and time. Anyone figure out an easy solution yet?


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

BigLarry said:


> This shut-off issue started when people found the replaceable batteries would rattle and momentarily loose power, causing the GPS to turn off. But it became clear it was more than a battery issue as the internal battery GPS like the Edge are also having a problem.
> 
> On those units with replaceable batteries, some of the problem is the AA batteries not being a main brand and too small, the battery springs getting weak, or the battery able to move around in the compartment. But even fixing all those battery issues, others still have had problems.
> 
> ...


I'm on my 3rd warrantied eTrex Vista Cx. I finally bought a Forerunner 305, which when mounted on my wrist or a big foam doughnut on the handlebar, should be immune from shock and vibration problems.


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

*Same problem with my 305*



agoura_biker said:


> I just posted in another thread that this has started happening to me now, only on rough downhills. Any new ideas about how to fix it? My Edge is a couple years old now, out of warranty, and I'd prefer to fix it myself if that's easy enough rather than sending it back to Garmin for $$$ and time. Anyone figure out an easy solution yet?


My Edge 305 has done this off and on since almost new. It is about 1.5 yrs old now. At first it just did the random shut off thing on my road bike but not mtb. Then it started doing it on the mtb also. The fact that the problem was worse on the road suggested to me that it wasn't a shock/vibration related issue. Finally this week I called Garmin tech support and they told me I did NOT have to send it back to fix this problem, which surprised me. Their advice was completely contrary to what I have seen posted here. Here is what they told me to do. 1. do a hard reset which is hold the mode button and turn the unit on. This erases any data so get that off the unit before doing this. 2. Download the software from their web site called "webupdater", it's at www8.garmin.com/products/webupdater/howtoinstall.jsp. Follow the webupdater instructions. In other words, Garmin is claiming there is a software fix to this problem.

I did these steps but have not yet had a chance to see whether this fixed the problem. The techie claimed this was a reliable fix. I guess we'll find out. He basically didn't want me to send it in yet until I tried this. Unfortunately, I am travelling now on business and won't be able to use my unit until next weekend. But it would really be great if this fixed the problem.

Good luck.

Bob

Oops double post sorry, don't know how that happened. This thread has a very detailed explanation of what Garmin told me: forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=448676 Evidently I am not the only one they tell this to.


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

*Same problem with my 305*



agoura_biker said:


> I just posted in another thread that this has started happening to me now, only on rough downhills. Any new ideas about how to fix it? My Edge is a couple years old now, out of warranty, and I'd prefer to fix it myself if that's easy enough rather than sending it back to Garmin for $$$ and time. Anyone figure out an easy solution yet?


My Edge 305 has done this off and on since almost new. It is about 1.5 yrs old now. At first it just did the random shut off thing on my road bike but not mtb. Then it started doing it on the mtb also. The fact that the problem was worse on the road suggested to me that it wasn't a shock/vibration related issue. Finally this week I called Garmin tech support and they told me I did NOT have to send it back to fix this problem, which surprised me. Their advice was completely contrary to what I have seen posted here. Here is what they told me to do. 1. do a hard reset which is hold the mode button and turn the unit on. This erases any data so get that off the unit before doing this. 2. Download the software from their web site called "webupdater", it's at www8.garmin.com/products/webupdater/howtoinstall.jsp. Follow the webupdater instructions. In other words, Garmin is claiming there is a software fix to this problem.

I did these steps but have not yet had a chance to see whether this fixed the problem. The techie claimed this was a reliable fix. I guess we'll find out. He basically didn't want me to send it in yet until I tried this. Unfortunately, I am travelling now on business and won't be able to use my unit until next weekend. But it would really be great if this fixed the problem.

Good luck.

Bob


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the information! This is not what I would have expected, either, but it is worth a try! On today's ride my Edge shut off three times, mostly on bumpy downhills but one time just on a level fire road, so this might be right. It also shut down when I was trying to upload data today and I had to do a soft reset anyway, so maybe things are just screwy enough that it needs a hard reset.


----------



## ElHombre (Apr 19, 2004)

agoura_biker said:


> Thanks for the information! This is not what I would have expected, either, but it is worth a try! On today's ride my Edge shut off three times, mostly on bumpy downhills but one time just on a level fire road, so this might be right. It also shut down when I was trying to upload data today and I had to do a soft reset anyway, so maybe things are just screwy enough that it needs a hard reset.


If your problem is hardware-related after all, here is a write-up of how I fixed it:

http://blog.mtbguru.com/2008/11/06/surgery-on-the-garmin-edge-305/

In my case the shut off was definitely caused by the spring connector (see description of the issue by Big Larry earlier in this thread). It became so bad almost any bump would shut it off. I fixed it last November and am happy to say it has been working perfectly ever since...


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for this tip! You answered my questions - especially how to get the case apart (I was looking for screws, which of course aren't there, but was a little worried about just prying the case apart). Not sure I'm up for all of this (I'm not really a solderer), but that's a great tutorial with good pictures.



ElHombre said:


> If your problem is hardware-related after all, here is a write-up of how I fixed it:
> 
> http://blog.mtbguru.com/2008/11/06/surgery-on-the-garmin-edge-305/
> 
> In my case the shut off was definitely caused by the spring connector (see description of the issue by Big Larry earlier in this thread). It became so bad almost any bump would shut it off. I fixed it last November and am happy to say it has been working perfectly ever since...


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

It's a royal shame they design these things so poorly, and it looks like they haven't fixed the problem on newer models either. There shouldn't be any spring contacts like that on a unit subject to shock and vibration!


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

*same problems*

I'm on my third edge 305 in under three years. The first one started shutting off. Then it wouldn't take a charge. The refurbished one they sent me the speed and altimiter was way off. Now the third one is shutting down constantly. Doesn't matter if its on the mountain bike or road bike. I was climbing on the road bike and it was shutting down.

I'm in the process of getting my fourth one sent to me.


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

*Try ElHombre's fix*



agoura_biker said:


> Thanks for the information! This is not what I would have expected, either, but it is worth a try! On today's ride my Edge shut off three times, mostly on bumpy downhills but one time just on a level fire road, so this might be right. It also shut down when I was trying to upload data today and I had to do a soft reset anyway, so maybe things are just screwy enough that it needs a hard reset.


Better give the fix from ElHombre a try. First ride this AM since I did the "fix" suggested by Garmin tech support. The unit shut itself off 3 times in the first 10 minutes of the ride. I kept turning it back on and finally it stayed on for about 2 hours and then it shut off again. I am so mad at Garmin. It turns out that I am in the market for a handheld and I will probably end up with a Delorme PN-40, despite the fact that it is not great to use with a Mac. Anyway, good luck.

Bob


----------



## ElHombre (Apr 19, 2004)

MikeDee said:


> It's a royal shame they design these things so poorly, and it looks like they haven't fixed the problem on newer models either. There shouldn't be any spring contacts like that on a unit subject to shock and vibration!


Those spring contacts are fine in principle. The problem is, they're located on a little piece of PCB (circuit board) that also hosts your mini-USB port on its backside.

Add a year or half year of plugging USB cables in and out, plenty of wiggling and pulling on said cables, and there is your problem: repetitive strain injury of the small PCB with the spring connector.

Garmin did do reliability testing no doubt. The paranoid may conclude that this problem may have been determined to statistically occur only after the warranty period (1 year) had expired and hence perceived to be an advantage for the company rather than an issue . The less paranoid may think that the issue didn't come up during testing and just being careful with plugging in USB cables will prevent it from ever appearing.

Either way, it's indeed a bit disconcerting that the newer models (705 etc) seems to have the same design with respect to the spring connector and USB port etc...


----------



## Grandmastermbkr (May 1, 2004)

I had the shutting down problem with my Edge 305. Same thing happened last year and I called and got an RA number sent it in and got a replacement. Anyway I called on March 25th got an RA number, mailed in my GPS and got it back today, March 31st. I thought that was fast. Just hope they fixed it for good this time.


----------



## mhatten (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a 2+ year old Edge 305 that started to shutdown down on bumps or high speed vibrations. In the 2+ years I've had it, its down this maybe 10 times.... until a few weeks ago when I couldn't finish a ride without it shutting down at least once.

Following the instructions at http://blog.mtbguru.com/2008/11/06/s...rmin-edge-305/ , I finally got the nerve to crack it open as i figured I had nothing to lose. I didn't go all the way and solder the power, but i did use a knife to slightly reset the contact springs. I sealed it back up and have had 5 rides without a shutdown. Its so easy to open and reseal, i figure that I can always solder it in the future if need be.

If you have the shutdown problem and its well out of warranty, give it a shot... its too easy not to try.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

This is a good idea, thanks! The soldering was a bit much for me, but why not just try the simpler approach! Except that my Edge has been behaving recently, even on bumpy downhills. But I'll keep this in mind when it acts up again.



mhatten said:


> I have a 2+ year old Edge 305 that started to shutdown down on bumps or high speed vibrations. In the 2+ years I've had it, its down this maybe 10 times.... until a few weeks ago when I couldn't finish a ride without it shutting down at least once.
> 
> Following the instructions at http://blog.mtbguru.com/2008/11/06/s...rmin-edge-305/ , I finally got the nerve to crack it open as i figured I had nothing to lose. I didn't go all the way and solder the power, but i did use a knife to slightly reset the contact springs. I sealed it back up and have had 5 rides without a shutdown. Its so easy to open and reseal, i figure that I can always solder it in the future if need be.
> 
> If you have the shutdown problem and its well out of warranty, give it a shot... its too easy not to try.


----------



## ironsinker (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm really raising the dead here with this old thread, However for those who have this problem I figured it out.

My 305 has started to do the same thing and it's due to the two halves of the unit separating. Basically the top half is glued somehow to the bottom half and the glue is failing. The battery contacts are not making a good connecting due to the two halves coming apart. So the problem is with the glue, not the the unit itself. When you hit a bump the battery looses connection with the unit...that's it! I'm sure its from all the bouncing on my MTB.

If you have this problem, make sure your 305 isn't coming apart at the seems! Ha ha!


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

I have two garmin handhelds in the same family (both etrex) from the 2003-2009 era and they both do the same kind of spontaneous shutdown, with a thin vertical line down the LCD, and they will not power back on with any button or combination of buttons. They will only power back on if you pull and replace a battery to get a positive shutdown. One has a newer firmware than the other. Doesn’t matter. They both do it. It’s infuriating. They are otherwise great little units. 

-Peter


----------

